# What are you dressing up as on Halloween?



## BearlyBen (Oct 19, 2011)

And don't give me any of that "That's kids stuff man" bullshit. 

I'm 26 and for the last 3 years I've been doing an awesome costume. I'm kinda chubby so I fit into those roles more easily. First year I was Uncle Fester. I really shaved my head for the role. I had a bathrobe and a little 35watt light i carried around and put it my mouth. white face paint. I was ballin'.

Next year I was Mario. I got a costume hat and real overalls and 2 big yellow buttons. Brown work boots, and a huge fake italian mustache. Red undershirt and white cotton gloves. I made that costume shine >

This year. I'm going to Blizzcon as Joliet Jake Blues. Yea. Sideburns, the shades, the tie. A REAL brand new suit. And the Black Fedora hat. Once I come back, I may post up a few pics. I got a buddy meeting me to be Elwood. It's going to be epic.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 19, 2011)

As a nurse in the US Army in 1968, in Vietnam.  I have most of the costume already.  I just need an olive-drab boonie and medical supplies, and maybe a harness too.


----------



## HillyRoars (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm parcitpating in a large zombie parade so bloody classic zombie


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 19, 2011)

Last year I went as some sort of demonic pumpkin with claw gloves, complete with a black flowing cape and hood that covered the pumpkin mask.

That scared quite a few people, especially when they realised that I has claws.

This year, I'm probably going to be something less freaky and just go as a jedi...or a pumpkin jedi.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 19, 2011)

Like I said, I'm going as the Undertaker.


----------



## Onnes (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm dressing as a deranged individual who has spent the past decade evading federal agents and living out of national parks. I don't need to buy a costume and it saves me time washing my hair in the morning.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 20, 2011)

if I get the money in time AND if it arrives soon enough
http://www.armygasmasks.com/v/vspfiles/photos/AAAGAS-85-2T.jpgThis beauty

If not, wearing it to a con.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 20, 2011)

dressing as myself. saves $60.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 20, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Like I said, I'm going as the Undertaker.


The wrestler, or the one from Kuroshitsuji?


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 20, 2011)

Since I'm manning the doorbell this year, I'm just gonna witch it up a bit. This means adding nothing more than a cheap taffeta witch hat to my everyday attire, for a convincing-enough witch to the average youngster, along with a little face paint.

Also, I'm making a custom set of nasty fingernails for the role too.

If the plan had worked out as originally scribed, I was going to double team the job with a friend who has the same height and build as me, cosplaying Twinrova, (Kotake and Koume). I even had the bgm ready for it too, but money constraints ended up ruining the whole thing. It's still an in-progress deal though, for the future of hijyinkery and conventioning.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm gonna be foreveralone.jpg in my house watching movies ;__;


----------



## Lunar (Oct 20, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm gonna be foreveralone.jpg in my house watching movies ;__;


You should come hang with us.  We're going to Waffle House and scaring the shit out of the people who work there.  c:


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 20, 2011)

Abandoning my usual zombie routine this year in favor of something with a little more class. :v 

I just hope enough people get who I'm supposed to be. I'm missing parts of the gettup that I know I won't be able to make/find, but I do have the advantage of looking kind of like the guy, so we'll see. 

I have the eyelashes in a drawer around here but I didn't want to put them on any more than I have to least they become un-sticky.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 20, 2011)

A wolf.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2011)

Using rubber bands to make a temporary BJD costume for whatever reason I can think of that isn't creepy.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 20, 2011)

I was going to go as Gamzee from Homestuck, but then I realised I didn't have the time or cash to sort that outfit out for me.  So I'll probs go as a zombie or whatever XD


----------



## Zenia (Oct 20, 2011)

Nothin'. I plan on hiding in my room and avoiding the kids that come to my door. Will be easy 'cause I am not putting out a pumpkin AND my porch light is broken.

... Come to think of it, I don't even know how many ToTers come to this neighbourhood, as it is my first Halloween here.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 20, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm gonna be foreveralone.jpg in my house watching movies ;__;



Whatever happened to the chocolate coated sexy costume?


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 20, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Not gonna be trick-or-treating, or going to any parties, but I'll dress up for the fun of it and maybe hand out candy. I'll probably exclude the toy rifle.
> 
> My own "mercenary" uniform.
> 
> Full-body shot.


In a pinch, you could pull off a mean Harry Warden with that mask and a pickaxe.

Nice.


----------



## Kanin (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to dress as the guy that sits around the house on Halloween and eats all of the candy before the trick-or-treaters show up.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2011)

My friends and I are assembling together as the Avengers (movie-status). I got Captain America!

(Fuck yeah)


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2011)

I was really thinking about dressing as Gamzee Makara from Homestuck... but realized I would never follow through with it.

But how funny would that be if someone dressed as Karkat saw me and was like "OH GOD OH MAN OH GOD"?

Not very, but whatever.


----------



## Sar (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to printout a picture of a trollface and make it into a mask.
All I need is something appropriate to give the TOTers.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd probably go as one of the Killing Floor characters. The foundry worker, most likely.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I'm going to printout a picture of a trollface and make it into a mask.
> All I need is something appropriate to give the TOTers.



NOOO! THE STUPID IRL MEME FORCING! MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 20, 2011)

Probably this again.

I think I got new gloves for it.  Might possibly go to a halloween place and see if I can get any "new" stuff for it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2011)

Wait. I can dress as a creepy neckbeard in his mid-teens. Everyone's saying I have some sort of resemblance to that sort of people. :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 20, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Wait. I can dress as a creepy neckbeard in his mid-teens. Everyone's saying I have some sort of resemblance to that sort of people. :V



You look like a Furry?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 20, 2011)

Twas just going to purchase a tail and go as a furry, just to see peoples reactions.

Maybe even write "yiff" on a white t-shirt with a thumbs up or something.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 20, 2011)

I would like to get some anti-contamination clothing and some form of radiation detector from work and use some radiation boundary guards/tape to rope off my place, but that would lead to a serious incident.


----------



## Sar (Oct 20, 2011)

Sollux said:


> NOOO! THE STUPID IRL MEME FORCING! MAKE IT STOP!


THE INTERNETS WILL NOT STOP UNTILL THE WORLD HAS A GIANT FOX WITH A BURNING TAIL ORBITING AROUND IT!!!!

But seriously, I just go as a pirate I made up called _Cap'n Black Cloud._


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2011)

I skip my morning coffee. I look hideous enough to scare kids if i skip it


----------



## BRN (Oct 20, 2011)

Scout.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to dress up as a college student who doesn't want to go out on Halloween due to homework-related things :V
I'm sure this joke was already made though.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 20, 2011)

Her. :3c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Her. :3c


Y U NO


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll dress up as a morose, pessimistic and generic Death Metal guy.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 20, 2011)

My friend and I were gonna be Applejack and Rainbow Dash for Halloween (respectively), but due to budget problems, we're changing that. Looks like I'ma be a pirate, and Idk what she'll be yet.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 20, 2011)

Ezio at work for Halloween.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Y U NO


That's beautiful!



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Ezio at work for Halloween.


Why no AltaÃ¯r? :C


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 20, 2011)

Chell, a la Portal 2.

If I can be arsed to finish the boots this weekend.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 20, 2011)

a big giant fox


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm just gonna put on my airsoft uniform + a gas-mask and maybe brandish a fake kalashnikov. Bam, insta S.T.A.L.K.E.R. with zero effort.

I wanted to do the Eridan cosplay in advance, but I'm not sure it'll be finished on time for Halloween and anyway I have very finite amount of purple hairspray and grey skin dye.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Oct 20, 2011)

I definitely don't want to spend money on a costume, but I will put on my fursuit and hand out candy to kids that come to our door....if there are any in our neighborhood...and if I get the porch light working.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 20, 2011)

THE GREEN BASTARD FROM PARTS UNKNOWN


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 20, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Why no AltaÃ¯r? :C



Because I do not have time to get that costume, silly. :V

And I like the Rennaissance. :V


----------



## Bliss (Oct 20, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because I do not have time to get that costume, silly. :V
> 
> And I like the Rennaissance. :V


You made him cry. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Chell, a la Portal 2.



Specifically Portal 2?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 20, 2011)

Sailor Moon.
Bought the main body of the costume from Hot Topic.
Had to paint some boot covers and style a wig, myself, though.
The wig came out good, but the boot covers are... meh.

I'm still waiting for one of my old toy wands from the show to come in the mail, since my parents are supposed to be sending it soon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure. I considered donning jeans and a light blue shirt and carrying a pickaxe or shovel around though.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 20, 2011)

tell all your friends your going to dress up as a faggot for holloween

wear your normal clothes


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 20, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> You made him cry. :V



He can kiss my ass, I am still wearing it. :V


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 20, 2011)

:/ not. Being jobless/homeless means I have to put what resources I have into surviving. Costume =/= surviving.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 20, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Specifically Portal 2?



Indeed, her costume is different in the second one. The boots instead of barefoot stabilisers, and she wears her jumpsuit half tied around her waist =3 Which is better for me, as jumpsuits are highly unflattering and I don't need that.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Oct 20, 2011)

Nothing I think I'm working


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 20, 2011)

Should I be concerned at how many of you guys just have military gear sitting around that you can throw on as a "costume?" 

I mean, not that don't wish I did or anything, but... :v


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 20, 2011)

I changed my mind.

It's too cold to just wear clothes and a tail.

I'll throw in a scarf.

So basically, a gay furry :U


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 20, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Should I be concerned at how many of you guys just have military gear sitting around that you can throw on as a "costume?"
> 
> I mean, not that don't wish I did or anything, but... :v



You'd be surprised how necessary camo gear is to be truly accepted in an airsoft club, even though we're usually no better than passionate amateurs :V

The gas-mask is a prop for the hypothetical S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fan films I haven't started filming yet for lack of camera and funds.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Indeed, her costume is different in the second one. The boots instead of barefoot stabilisers, and she wears her jumpsuit half tied around her waist =3 Which is better for me, as jumpsuits are highly unflattering and I don't need that.



What are you saying? Jumpsuits are awesome. D:


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2011)

I am dressing as a homeless person. Oh, wait, no need to do that. I think I'll just gank candy from children. Never grew up with halloween, don't understand the hubub.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 20, 2011)

Sollux said:


> What are you saying? Jumpsuits are awesome. D:



Indeed, but they make me look about 30lbs heavier than I am, so I prefer having it tied at the waist =P


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe a David Lynch movie.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm going to be in school that day, and I live on campus, so I won't be trick-or-treating or anything. I could dress up as a stagehand though and save me some time and effort. :V

BTW unsilenced, I approve of your costume. I say you make a very nice Alex. 


This is Tides said:


> Twas just going to purchase a tail and go as a furry, just to see peoples reactions.



I actually have a 2' fox tail in my closet that I was thinking of wearing around campus that day... I'm just not sure if I want to advertise myself as a furfag to my professors and any other people that might be hanging around campus that day. >_>


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 21, 2011)

I will wear my tail and wolf hat to any restaurant that offers free meals on Halloween.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Oct 21, 2011)

A fucking unicorn. Got a 10 dollar children's costume and modified it to fit me. It's *awesome*.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 21, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> A fucking unicorn. Got a 10 dollar children's costume and modified it to fit me. It's *awesome*.


A unicorn of the Charlie, Robot, or Sparkle variety?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Oct 21, 2011)

None. Generic child's unicorn costume. http://www.plushtoysafari.com/files/1744598/uploaded/Unicorn-Costume-Kids-Safari-half-body.jpg

Mine looks less derpy, for some reason.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 21, 2011)

I am going as a Gorgon this year.


----------



## Milo (Oct 21, 2011)

I'mma dress up as a total fag.... oh wait...


no no, I'mma dress up as a hipster... uh...

eh, I'll just go as a guy with a pillow sack over his shoulder.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 21, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Maybe a David Lynch movie.



Fuck man, you might enter some parallel Lynch universe.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm going to be a demon, goes with the way my life has turned recently.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I'm going to be a demon, goes with the way my life has turned recently.


Good luck with the costume :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't laugh.

I was thinking of going as Charlie Sheen. All I'd need is a bowling shirt, wild hair, and to snort cocaine for several weeks to get that junkie look _just right_. Add a bag of (tiger) blood, a sign that says "winning!", and two hot models, and I'd be set.

In any case, the costume would only work this year. After that it's old news.


Edit: Maybe instead I should go as dead Quadaffi. :V


----------



## Bliss (Oct 21, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Edit: Maybe instead I should go as dead Quadaffi. :V


I can be your bodyguard. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 21, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Don't laugh.
> 
> I was thinking of going as Charlie Sheen. All I'd need is a bowling shirt, wild hair, and to snort cocaine for several weeks to get that junkie look _just right_. Add a bag of (tiger) blood, a sign that says "winning!", and two hot models, and I'd be set.
> 
> In any case, the costume would only work this year. After that it's old news.



It's already old news, doesn't stop them from selling Charlie Sheen masks at my local costume shop.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Horseless Headless Horsemann from TF2.  Hopefully, I'll have a fursuit by next Halloween, but this year, it'll have to be the HHH.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 21, 2011)

Eeegh I dunno I'll probably just throw on all the airsoft gear I have in my closet and stand at the door, maybe carrying my m249 replica as a prop.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 21, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> The wrestler, or the one from Kuroshitsuji?


The wrestler.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 21, 2011)

i have no clue. i probably end up busy as usual...and this is the only time of the year i actually eat candy too.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll see if I can show up to work with my tail again and try to pass as Holo from Spice and Wolf. :3c


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 21, 2011)

im just being my wolfie self =p


----------



## Obscurimity (Oct 21, 2011)

Halloween is dead in my area. All i do is walk around as myself and go on the swingset in the dark. God i love doing that.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm going to a Halloween party this sunday in my freshly revamped Red Pyro costume, as of right now its stuffed w/ clothes like a scarecrow sitting on my recliner in my bedroom.  Still not used to seeing it as I walk up the stairs, scared the shit out of my parents this morning.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 22, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> None. Generic child's unicorn costume. http://www.plushtoysafari.com/files/1744598/uploaded/Unicorn-Costume-Kids-Safari-half-body.jpg
> 
> Mine looks less derpy, for some reason.



Hahahaha omg, I haven't laughed this hard in ages. That kid's face is the worst 'shop I have ever seen.


----------



## Cain (Oct 22, 2011)

Pedobear.


----------



## Milo (Oct 22, 2011)

this just in, I don't have any pillow sacks... so I'll just uh... rip up one of my tank tops, and place it around me to look like some kind of horribly attempted barbarian


----------



## Sar (Oct 22, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Pedobear.


[yt]XmFyIM9v6nY[/yt]
Something like this?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol, Americans and Halloween.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 22, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I'll see if I can show up to work with my tail again and try to pass as Holo from Spice and Wolf. :3c


 dude if you dressed as holo I'd dress as... oh whoever that guy is (hasn't seen the show).



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Lol, Americans and Halloween.


You guys are just jelly you don't have a holiday that gives you an excuse to dress like a zombie in public and not get stared at, and gives you buttloads of chocolate for free as well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 22, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> You guys are just jelly you don't have a holiday that gives you an excuse to dress like a zombie in public and not get stared at, and gives you buttloads of chocolate for free as well.



Last year when The Walking Dead was being released on TV over here, loadsapeople dressed up as zombies in London, I think it was. I also heard of some big zombie walk thing in Newcastle. :> There are a few large-scale zombie-walks to be had over here.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> dude if you dressed as holo I'd dress as... oh whoever that guy is (hasn't seen the show).
> 
> 
> You guys are just jelly you don't have a holiday that gives you an excuse to dress like a zombie in public and not get stared at, and gives you buttloads of chocolate for free as well.



Why would I be jealous of that? Also, it is a holiday over here, but adults tend to behave like adults. :/


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 22, 2011)

I won't dress up as anything. 
Disguising is not something I actually enjoy. That doesn't mean I don't enjoy Halloween:
I take it as an excuse to steal my sister's candy, steal candy from the bowl and saciate my gluttony for candy. That's it. 
Sometimes, to take customs from other countries isn't so bad.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Why would I be jealous of that? Also, it is a holiday over here, but adults tend to *behave like adults.* :/


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Where's the fun in that?



We are British, if it doesn't involve alcohol and an excuse to fight, smash peoples property up we don't wanna know.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> We are British, if it doesn't involve alcohol and an excuse to fight, smash peoples property up we don't wanna know.



Oh, don't be like that. I can't stand the thought of indulging in any of those things! (aside from the booze of course)


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> We are British, if it doesn't involve alcohol and an excuse to fight, smash peoples property up we don't wanna know.



Because being inmature and violent is such an exclsuively adult thing :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> but adults tend to behave like adults. :/


 


Randy-Darkshade said:


> We are British, if it doesn't involve alcohol and an excuse to fight, smash peoples property up we don't wanna know.



ITT: Randy talks about British acting like adults, then describes that as behavior more suited to angsty teens and drunk college students.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> ITT: Randy talks about British acting like adults, then describes that as behavior more suited to angsty teens and drunk college students.



I was joking the first time. yeesh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2011)

Me and my friend are going to dress up as each other.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Me and my friend are going to dress up as each other.



Masks and all or just swapping clothes?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I was joking the first time. yeesh.



Sarcasm doesn't work on the internet unless you use obnoxious smiley faces frequently :V


----------



## Kapherdel (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm planning on going as a hooded figure, I'm yet to get the costume put together, but I have some good ideas.  I went to the Halloween store in town and the prices weren't bad, but I couldn't believe the price of the costume I wanted.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Masks and all or just swapping clothes?


Just clothes.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Sarcasm doesn't work on the internet unless you use obnoxious smiley faces frequently :V



I did. I used :/  because I was told :v  wasn't the one for sarcasm.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I did. I used :/  because I was told :v  wasn't the one for sarcasm.



Now that I think of it I think ":V" is supposed to be for when you're joking in general no ? Nevermind. This is stupid. Why are we even discussing this ? XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Now that I think of it I think ":V" is supposed to be for when you're joking in general no ? Nevermind. This is stupid. Why are we even discussing this ? XD



I don't think it matters what fricken smiley I used, some numpties here would still take me seriously. 

any who, Halloween isn't really as big of deal here as it is in America. The only costumes stores stock are for kids.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Nevermind. This is stupid. Why are we even discussing this ? XD


Emoticons are serious business.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree that dressing up and stuff isn't something that happens here for over-eighteens. I just do it 'coz I'm americanized from spending so much time on the internet. It's all kids trick or treating.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 22, 2011)

Because I have horrible funding, I'm actually purchasing my costume in December : (

But fuck it, I'm going to wear it when I get back to school in January >:V


----------



## Aleu (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> We are British, if it doesn't involve alcohol and an excuse to fight, smash peoples property up we don't wanna know.



But what about the night before Halloween? Some people trash other people's houses here.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I just do it 'coz I'm americanized from spending so much time on the internet.


We didn't really 'get' Valentine's Day and named it _Friend's Day_.

That is bound to cause problems for my people. :V


----------



## Micahchu (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a white z-suit, so I'm probably just gonna walk around wearing that  I guess...a mannequin? x3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 22, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> We didn't really 'get' Valentine's Day and named it _Friend's Day_.
> 
> That is bound to cause problems for my people. :V



I cannot stand Valentines day, it's like the worst day ever for singles. It's RUB YOUR LOVING COMPANSIONSHIP IN THE FACES OF THE LESS FORTUNATE day. Sad shit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I cannot stand Valentines day, it's like the worst day ever for singles. It's RUB YOUR LOVING COMPANSIONSHIP IN THE FACES OF THE LESS FORTUNATE day. Sad shit.



I don't care anymore I'm not single.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> We are British, if it doesn't involve alcohol and an excuse to fight, smash peoples property up we don't wanna know.



lol,and you consider that as acting like adults? lol,ok.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> lol,and you consider that as acting like adults? lol,ok.



And yet another one took my post previous to the one you quoted seriously. Despite the smiley being there. I question the intelect of some people. v.v 

I bet if I put JOKING beside it some dumbass would still take it seriously.

Also, where did I say I consider that as acting like adults? OH YES that's right I didn't. Duh.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> And yet another one took my post previous to the one you quoted seriously. Despite the smiley being there. I question the intelect of some people. v.v
> 
> I bet if I put JOKING beside it some dumbass would still take it seriously.



You're asking a forum full of Aspie's not to take you seriously? :V

Also, whoever told you that ":V" doesn't mean sarcasm, they're either wrong or messing with you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2011)

Aleu said:


> You're asking a forum full of Aspie's not to take you seriously? :V
> 
> Also, whoever told you that ":V" doesn't mean sarcasm, they're either wrong or messing with you.



A bunch of users here awhile back.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> A bunch of users here awhile back.



Then they were probably messing with you.
:V usually means sarcasm but it also can mean smugness. Hell it's even in the Newcommer's guide thing in Intros.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm wearing this goth outfit for Halloween.  There will be a party or two and on the 31st I'll be wearing it to college.  At college we're filming some halloween themed shows in the television studio on the same monday, so I'll be on set and on camera in the outfit.  I'll probably be making mock rants as if I'm an irate upper middle class sixteen year old girl who's mother just doesn't get that this 'Vampire thing' isn't a phase. 

In total, it's a $250 outfit.  I even blew $65 on boots to go with it. XD

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh100/AshleyAshes2/pair-1.jpg


----------



## Aleu (Oct 22, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I'm wearing this goth outfit for Halloween.  There will be a party or two and on the 31st I'll be wearing it to college.  At college we're filming some halloween themed shows in the television studio on the same monday, so I'll be on set and on camera in the outfit.  I'll probably be making mock rants as if I'm an irate upper middle class sixteen year old girl who's mother just doesn't get that this 'Vampire thing' isn't a phase.
> 
> In total, it's a $250 outfit.  I even blew $65 on boots to go with it. XD
> 
> http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh100/AshleyAshes2/pair-1.jpg



Looks more like Misa Amane to me...


----------



## Falux (Oct 22, 2011)

Nothing. Halloween is a Pagan holiday.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 22, 2011)

Falux said:


> Nothing. Halloween is a Pagan holiday.



Most pagans totally wish that was true.  They're all 'But it's samhain, a holy holiday for us.'  And everyone else is like 'But your version doesn't have candy or costumes.' Then the pagans are all sad face.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 22, 2011)

Falux said:


> Nothing. Halloween is a Pagan holiday.



that's so edgy


----------



## Aleu (Oct 22, 2011)

Falux said:


> Nothing. Halloween is a Pagan holiday.



I suppose you don't celebrate Christmas either.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 22, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I suppose you don't celebrate Christmas either.



420 worship idols everyday

oh wait you can do that ISLAM FTW


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Oct 23, 2011)

Ed from _Good Burger_



WELCOME TO GOOD BURGER
BOW BOW BOW BOW


----------



## Bliss (Oct 23, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I suppose you don't celebrate Christmas either.


I don't. We celebrate Yule. Doesn't necessarily have to do with _Christ_mas.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 23, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I suppose you don't celebrate Christmas either.


Or Easter, for that matter.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 23, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Looks more like Misa Amane to me...



You gunna get me beaten up by all the Death Note fans who don't like the idea of a boy in a goth dress. D:


----------



## Aleu (Oct 23, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame said:


> Ed from _Good Burger_


 Awesome.


AshleyAshes said:


> You gunna get me beaten up by all the Death Note fans who don't like the idea of a boy in a goth dress. D:


I'm a Death Note fan and I personally think you pull it off well.


----------



## Kamatz (Oct 23, 2011)

If I had the time, materials and place to show off my costume, I would go as Star Swirl the Bearded. Sadly, I'll probably be in the library on Halloween studying for a test the next day.


----------



## ADF (Oct 23, 2011)

I can never be arsed to sort something out, so will probably wear the gas mask again and zip up some similarly coloured brown clothing with a hood. Just say I'm a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and creep people out who don't know I'm referring to a game.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

ADF said:


> I can never be arsed to sort something out, so will probably wear the gas mask again and zip up some similarly coloured brown clothing with a hood. Just say I'm a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and creep people out who don't know I'm referring to a game.



You stole my idea for a disguise MIST---ER  >38(


----------



## ADF (Oct 23, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> You stole my idea for a disguise MIST---ER  >38(



I did it last year as well


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2011)

I should get a gas mask. Gas masks are spooky to some


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I should get a gas mask. Gas masks are spooky to some



Go as one of these guys.


----------



## Lula (Oct 23, 2011)

It'll be a typical furfag affair for me. Ears, tail, slutty outfit... You get the idea.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2011)

Lula said:


> It'll be a typical furfag affair for me. Ears, tail, slutty outfit... You get the idea.



Imaginative :v


----------



## rapel1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I really wanted to go as a Pirate. I think it will be very funny and little bit odd to me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 24, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Abandoning my usual zombie routine this year in favor of something with a little more class. :v
> 
> I just hope enough people get who I'm supposed to be. I'm missing parts of the gettup that I know I won't be able to make/find, but I do have the advantage of looking kind of like the guy, so we'll see.
> 
> I have the eyelashes in a drawer around here but I didn't want to put them on any more than I have to least they become un-sticky.



Kudos to you, sir. I was a droog last year, along with two of my friends, but nobody understood what we were.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 24, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I should get a gas mask. Gas masks are spooky to some





Gibby said:


> Go as one of these guys.



Nah, just get a gas mask and go around in your pajamas saying, "Are you my mummy?" in the most childish voice imaginable. You'll probably get more scares that way. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 24, 2011)

You know, it occurs to me that most people in S.T.A.L.K.E.R don't actually wear gas masks. 

Also: It still disturbs me how many of you guys have them. I guess this means that when the world ends due to some sort of contagious airborne spore, only furfags will remain.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Nah, just get a gas mask and go around in your pajamas saying, "Are you my mummy?" in the most childish voice imaginable. You'll probably get more scares that way. :V



that was the creepiest episode i've seen in a long time

i'll borrow my friend's gas mask he got in germany and do it, if he lets me c:


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 24, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You know, it occurs to me that most people in S.T.A.L.K.E.R don't actually wear gas masks.
> 
> Also: It still disturbs me how many of you guys have them. I guess this means that when the world ends due to some sort of contagious airborne spore, only furfags will remain.



Almost all of the Monoliths wear either full-body exosuits or a full-face gas mask. Actually I made some checks on the NPC models for use as references for my fan-film costumes, and the only factions not wearing gas-masks are bandits and sometimes the military. Most have at least a partial mask or a rag tied around their mouthes.

And almost all of them and I mean ALMOST ALL have something to cover their faces, unless they're plot-relevant characters, because it'd be impractical to make them wear masks because we couldn't recognize them.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

To be honest I'd rather dress up as a bandit or something if I was gunna do something STALKER related. Bandits are cool and it's pretty simple to do c:


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm going to dress up as my inner furry of course. *:V*

Nah, I might just get Groucho Glasses and an afro wig from a CVS or Walgreens and wear my black windbreaker.  I'll say I'm the "Neighborhood Stalker".  I'm a poor person, I can't afford awesome costumes like the rest of you guys.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I'm wearing this goth outfit for Halloween.  There will be a party or two and on the 31st I'll be wearing it to college.  At college we're filming some halloween themed shows in the television studio on the same monday, so I'll be on set and on camera in the outfit.  I'll probably be making mock rants as if I'm an irate upper middle class sixteen year old girl who's mother just doesn't get that this 'Vampire thing' isn't a phase.
> 
> In total, it's a $250 outfit.  I even blew $65 on boots to go with it. XD
> 
> http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh100/AshleyAshes2/pair-1.jpg



That's leaning heavily toward Gothic Lolita.


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dunno what I'll do, since I have class that day I guess I'll keep it simple, was thinking of just wearing my tail.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 24, 2011)

kyle19 said:


> Dunno what I'll do, since I have class that day I guess I'll keep it simple, was thinking of just wearing my tail.




:twothumbswayup:


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 24, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I can be your bodyguard. :V


In that case I'll have you wear some kind of sexy skin-tight bodysuit or dominatrix outfit. And being a part of my harem means that no now means yes. :V



Aleu said:


> Then they were probably messing with you.
> :V usually means sarcasm but it also can mean smugness. Hell it's even in the Newcommer's guide thing in Intros.


Before he backpedals any further, the comments I replied to didn't have any ":V" or any other face after them to denote he was being sarcastic.  He's just trying to save face.



AshleyAshes said:


> http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh100/AshleyAshes2/pair-1.jpg


TRAP ALERT!!!
But seriously, if I didn't know you were a guy I'd think you were a woman. Are you _trying_ to pick up straight guys? Because if you are, I'm not visiting you in the hospital afterwards. :V



Lizzie said:


> I don't. We celebrate Yule. Doesn't necessarily have to do with _Christ_mas.


That's because Europeans have no fun. :V



Lula said:


> It'll be a typical furfag affair for me. Ears, tail, *slutty outfit...* You get the idea.



Aren't all female Halloween costumes slutty?


----------



## Lula (Oct 24, 2011)

It's more slutty than usual. It's from my everyday wardrobe.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lula said:


> It's more slutty than usual. It's from my everyday wardrobe.


I'd hate to admit this but I love how so many girls wear such sexy outfits to school on Halloween.


----------



## Lula (Oct 24, 2011)

So did I. :3


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Oct 24, 2011)

At work we are having a costume contest and I'm gonna try to win the visa gift card by appealing to the boss man so I'm dressing up as a musketeer. Not just any musketeer. A TD Bank musketeer. I will have a green tabbard with the TD logo, have purple hair and the musketeer hat. I have boot toppers we saved from a renaissance wedding. In all the cost of costume $12.  I will post pics when I finish the costume this week.


----------



## Enwon (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm going as a stressed out student who is going to study at home by himself instead of trick or treating.  Worst costume ever.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2011)

I like how I'm the only furry that has another reason to wear ears and a tail other than just because.

Also, CrazyLee, the guy in Spice and Wolf's name is Lawrence.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 24, 2011)

Eh, I doubt I'll dress up as anything anyway. There are no Halloween parties or anything going on around here that I'm invited to. If I did go, I'd just do a simple pirate getup or something.

Oh, and to the Europefags in here, you guys almost act like in the USA we all dress up and go out and trick-or-treating even after we're adults. Yes, in the USA only kids trick-or-treat. When adults in the US dress up, we do it either because we're passing out candy, or walking with the kids, or going to a party to get drunk and party.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Eh, I doubt I'll dress up as anything anyway. There are no Halloween parties or anything going on around here that I'm invited to. If I did go, I'd just do a simple pirate getup or something.
> 
> Oh, and to the Europefags in here, you guys almost act like in the USA we all dress up and go out and trick-or-treating even after we're adults. Yes, in the USA only kids trick-or-treat. When adults in the US dress up, we do it either because we're passing out candy, or walking with the kids, or going to a party to get drunk and party.



Speak for yourself, I trick or treated when I was 18  (mainly because I still looked young)


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

I decided, I'll be a nudist for Halloween and hug everyone I see, it's a totally legit costume *:V*


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 24, 2011)

dressing up in a childrens' cat costume

 HAPPY HALOWEEN!! MEOWW!! *hissss*


----------



## Idlewild (Oct 24, 2011)

Unfortunately the partial I was hoping to wear won't be ready on time, so I decided to dress as Token. Yes, that Token from South Park. My sister is making the shirt for me.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> TRAP ALERT!!!
> But seriously, if I didn't know you were a guy I'd think you were a woman. Are you _trying_ to pick up straight guys? Because if you are, I'm not visiting you in the hospital afterwards. :V



I try, and I have to admit, straight boys are best. :3


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I try, and I have to admit, straight boys are best. :3



I look straight and all my friends put me on the very bottom list of people who they thought wasn't gay.(They were surprised when I told them I was gay )  Does that count? :3


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 24, 2011)

Alter boy.

Or just a generic cross dressing faggot.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 25, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I try, and I have to admit, straight boys are best. :3






Greyscale said:


> Or just a generic cross dressing faggot.





......


Welp, this thread went down the shitter quickly....


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 26, 2011)

Just got back from Disneyland's Mickey's Halloween Haunt thing, my friends and I were the Avengers. 

We were awesome.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't planned anything out. Maybe I'll just put a paper bag over my head and say I'm dressed as a Halloween costume. :C


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 26, 2011)

Remember when I said I considered a Charlie Sheen costume? Nevermind....
http://money.cnn.com/2011/10/05/pf/halloween_costumes_sheen/index.htm


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Remember when I said I considered a Charlie Sheen costume? Nevermind....
> http://money.cnn.com/2011/10/05/pf/halloween_costumes_sheen/index.htm



Americans ... *shakes head slowly*

:V


----------



## Melzi (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm going as red riding hood, and my man the wolf.. As he begged all year for it.

BUT next year I'll have to be Santa Clause.


----------



## israfur (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm going to dress up like a doctor. Not a sexy nurse, just a doctor. 
It'll be pretty easy, I'll just steal my mother's shit and then I'm all set. No purchasing needed haha.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 27, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Also, CrazyLee, the guy in Spice and Wolf's name is Lawrence.


For some reason I thought it was Edward or something.
Did I mention that the last major anime con I went to, they had these two cosplayers doing Holo and Lawrence. And even though the girl was chubby and short and round, she did a great job, due to details. The right hair color (probably a wig). Ears. Tail. CONTACT LENSES. Fangs. A picnic basket full of apples. The clothing right down to details.


Aleu, if you decide to go as Holo are you going to do it as accurate as possible? Because then you'd have to cosplay in the nude like she prances about naked in the first few episodes (the only ones I've seen), and I can't say I wouldn't enjoy seeing that..........
:V


----------



## Carnie (Oct 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> dressing up in a childrens' cat costume
> 
> HAPPY HALOWEEN!! MEOWW!! *hissss*



Das wassup, takes a real man to pull that off.


Which is why I happen to be doing the same thing


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> For some reason I thought it was Edward or something.
> 
> Did I mention that the last major anime con I went to, they had these two cosplayers doing Holo and Lawrence. And even though the
> filly was chubby and short and round, she did a great job, due to details. The right hair color (probably a wig). Ears. Tail. CONTACT LENSES. Fangs. A picnic basket full of apples. The clothing right down to details.
> ...



I might consider that one day once I have enough to have the full costume...or just yeah prance naked. I'm as pale as a motherfucker too so it works :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 29, 2011)

Yay naked Aleu... I mean I'm too flamboyantly gay for you women and your cooties and your sarlacc pit crotch.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 29, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Yay naked Aleu... I mean I'm too flamboyantly gay for you
> mares and your cooties and your sarlacc pit crotch.



I dunno  man. I've had a gay boyfriend and another gay guy flirt with me (knowing I'm a woman). I think I'm a gay magnet or something.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I dunno  man. I've had a gay boyfriend and another gay guy flirt with me (knowing I'm a woman). I think I'm a gay magnet or something.



It's because you must be so butch. :V

I find that shit hot. :U


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 30, 2011)

Went to a party(sorta) with my costume. Here it is with the eyelashes.

Fake eyelashes suck, btw.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Went to a party(sorta) with my costume. Here it is with the eyelashes.
> 
> Fake eyelashes suck, btw.



Are you the guy from *A Clockwork Orange*'s poster.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Are you the guy from *A Clockwork Orange*'s poster.



It makes me a sad murderous psychotic gang leader that you only know him from the poster. But yes, that is Alex Delarge, who becomes the titular "Clockworked Orange"


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Went to a party(sorta) with my costume. Here it is with the eyelashes.
> 
> Fake eyelashes suck, btw.



There was a guy down my hall who dressed just like that x3


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> It makes me a sad murderous psychotic gang leader that you only know him from the poster. But yes, that is Alex Delarge, who becomes the titular "Clockworked Orange"



Truth is, I haven't seen the movie, nor read the book in which it's based (consider the time and place in which I live). At the moment, the movie that has piqued my interest the most is *Eyes Wide Shut*.

Also, my landlady went to a pet costume contest. Her dog (her name's Lola and she used to be a stray one) went in a carnival costume (like those exhuberant costumes you see in Latinamerican carnivals). From what I heard, she was among the contest's winners.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Oct 30, 2011)

I went out with some friends last night.  I dressed up as The Coon, and one of my friends was Toolshed (from South Park if someone doesn't know).  We also ran into a Mr. Garrison which led to a fun interaction.  It was a fun night.


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 31, 2011)

this is the first halloween I didn't get to properly celebrate, so I'm just throwing on a collar and a cat tail


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2011)

A sort of Chinese-styled fox 'demon'; Black pants, red Mandarin jacket, red hairspray, kinda girly makeup, and a fluffy tail!


----------



## DW_ (Oct 31, 2011)

Nothing.

:V


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 31, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Nothing.
> 
> :V



/invisibility cloak


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 31, 2011)

*halloweens over take off the mask*


----------



## Aetius (Oct 31, 2011)

My Halloween costume comes in January, I am so excited!


----------



## footfoe (Nov 1, 2011)

I dressed up as a someone who gives a fuck.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Nov 1, 2011)

Got bored, spent like 20 mins doing some makeup and shit, and then tew on some old clothes, dirtied them up a bit, then put on some askew sunglasses to finish the look.  Et Viola, Le Zombie!

Pic I took, before I went out to scare the neighbourhood kids.
You can kinda see how I scared two of my friends, despite the fact that they were both high as fuck, and thought I was a real zombie for like 5 seconds XD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 1, 2011)

Didn't go Trick or Treating, but did have a Marvel (movie) Universe party, and it went off well. Some random people that _were_ invited showed up _without _costumes, stayed for like 20 minutes, and took quite a bit of pizza (which is kinda prick-ish. Show up late, leave early, no costume, eat up limited food), but other than that, it was pretty awesome.

It was way too cold for my mate's jacuzzi, but a lot of people went in, and had fun - Though were they chilly afterwards :v

People are calling for a DC Universe party next year, but we all spent quite a bit of money and time on THESE costumes, so we'll likely make it an annual Marvel party and just improve our costumes. 

I was Captain America, the Host was Iron Man, his girlfriend was Black Widow, and then the rest goes - Thor, Dr. Octopus, Deadpool (Wolverine origins), Loki, Sandman, Magneto, and some dude who got the invite and proceeded to ignore the entire thing and came as some random dude from Ranma 1/2.


----------



## BearlyBen (Nov 1, 2011)

I told you guys I was going to go as Jim Belushi in Blues Brothers, and I think I pulled it off alright!

Here is a youtube vid of me at Blizzcon asking a question to the Devs.

I hate stupid people, and I don't like the kick process, so I thought I'd ask about it...sure enough I got the round-about answer, but meh. I got my moments in the spotlight 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3DlckyMeGE

I'm at the 5:10 minute mark. Tell me what you think 

As the comments say, apparently I make a good "Big Hoss" from Pawn stars, which is eerily comparable. lol


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 1, 2011)

I was dressed up and everything, but no one came to ask for candy. Same as last year. And the year before that.

As a friend of mine said on sunday on the subject of Halloween "it came from the States, and it'll die in the States". True, true.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 3, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Went to a party(sorta) with my costume. Here it is with the eyelashes.
> 
> Fake eyelashes suck, btw.


Alex Fuck yea!

Halloween night a friend texts me and invites me to her party... so I had to run to the department store at 9pm and grab some pirate accessories to do a impromptu pirate costume.


----------

